# Neue Grafikkarte



## Funball (25. Februar 2004)

Moinsen 


Ich wollte mir demnächst eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen . Ich habe eigentlich die ATI Radeon 9800 pro oder xt im Auge den Unterschied kenn ich leider nich so wirklich . Ich habe aber gehört das demnächst neu Grafikkarten auf den Markt kommen sollten also sprich im März . Bis dahin wollte ich eigentlich noch warten und hoffen das die Preisse etwas in den Keller wandern . Vielleicht kennt ihr ja eine gute Grafikkarte mit der man auch Stalker Doom3 oder Half Life 2 gut spielen kann . 

Dann noch eine Frage ! Was ist der Unterschied unter Retail und Bulk ?

Also hätte ich gern Eure Meinung NVidea oder ATI ?
Und wenn es geht genau die Bezeichnung von der Karte nennen die Ihr meint .

Achja noch ne Frage .. (gg) Laufen die Karten auch noch wenn man mal auf ein 64bit System umstellt ?

MfG  Funball


----------



## houserboy (25. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
1. retail heisst Grafikkarte mit den nötigen Kabeln und CD´s + Extras in einer schönen Umverpackung.
bulk heisst meistens Karte und Treiber CD

Bei Karten mit VideoIn und VideoOut ist es empfehlenswert solche retail zu kaufen.
Es sind einfach die passenden Kabel dabei.

Über den Typ gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen. 
Ich habe öfter gelesen dass die Kompatibilität mit nvidia besser bei Spielen ist.
Von der Leistung ist der Radeon Chip besser.
Die neuen Karten kommen sehr gut mit den neuen Spielen klar.

Wer die Wahl hat..................................

Es hilft nur bei Tests von mehreren Game Zeitungen nachzulesen, welcher Hersteller welcher Chip usw., um eine gute Auswahl zu treffen.

Dort steht bestimmt auch etwas über 64Bit Systeme.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Funball (25. Februar 2004)

THX schonmal für deine schnelle Antwort ,ich würde aber gern noch mehr Antworten bzw. Erfahrungsberichte und Meinungen lesen .


----------



## Spacemonkey (25. Februar 2004)

Jetzt gibt es ja schon diese PCI Karten, die schneller sei sollen als AGP. Dazu brauchst du halt auch das entsprechende Board.
Und ich weiß nicht ob die wirklich besser sind.

Ich glaub der Unterschied zwischen der XT und der Pro ist, dass die XT langsamer getaktet ist und einen kleineren Bus hat.


----------



## stephael (19. März 2004)

Es ist egal ob du nen 64 oder 32 Bit system hast da die Graka das überhauptnicht interresiert.
Außer Treiberprobleme unter 64 Bit Linux oder Windows 
Hab im Moment ne Radeon bin zufrieden mit der Karte ( 9600 xt )
Aber mit meiner alten war ich auch zufrieden ( geforce ti-300 )
Es heißt aber, dass die aktuellen Radeons besseres Antialising haben ( und das in ner überschaubaren Menge  )


----------

